# Curved Front Finished.



## Waka (19 May 2008)

Inspired by Tenpins curved cupboard I thought I'd do one for my boat, this was the front of the existing cupboard which fits into a corner.







First job was to make a former, for this I used some left over bits of floorboard that I'd used in the workshop, this glued together made the ideal former.






I then resawed some oak on the bandsaw into thin strips 3/16" thick and place two together on the former.






I then repearted this with another two pieces, then the two double pieces were laminated over the former, the result being a curved section 3/4" thick.






Once cut to size I was amazed that they were both a perfect match, remember I've never done this before.






Next job was to cut the mortices in the curved sections, I wasn't to sure how this was going to turn out using the morticer, but in the end it went pretty well.






Today I'm going to put the uprights in that will form the small panels each side of the door, hope this goes as well as the bits so far.


----------



## TheDudester (19 May 2008)

Looks very good so far. I intend doing something with curves myself and have a 1" thick cherry board that I need to resaw. Maybe I should add a band saw to my wishlist.

D


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 May 2008)

Looks pretty cool Waka  

I do hope though (the last pic) that i'm not looking at two bottoms and one is upside down. :wink:


----------



## Waka (19 May 2008)

Lord Nibbo":1gaw5889 said:


> Looks pretty cool Waka
> 
> I do hope though (the last pic) that i'm not looking at two bottoms and one is upside down. :wink:



Swing one 180 degrees and it fits on top nicely, therefore one top one bottom. You had me worried there for a moment :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (19 May 2008)

Looking good Waka. I've only ever bent wood using steam, and to see it work so well without the steam makes me wonder why I bothered :roll: 

Keep the piccies coming :wink:


----------



## TheDudester (19 May 2008)

Tony":2il9i6hg said:


> Looking good Waka. I've only ever bent wood using steam, and to see it work so well without the steam makes me wonder why I bothered :roll:
> 
> Keep the piccies coming :wink:



Hi Tony

It may depend on how tight you need the curves and the type of wood. I am sure I recall a coat rack made using solid pieces of wood and the wood needed to be steamed first.

D


----------



## dedee (19 May 2008)

Waka,
Nice job.

Having done cold forming twice now, on chairs backs (x 4) and door handles handles (x2), I agree with you that there is a little surprise at how easy it was to obtain acceptable results.

For anyone who has not tried it, do not be afraid it is not difficult.

Cheers

andy


----------



## Waka (19 May 2008)

Made a fair bit of progress this morning, started off doing the tenons for the 4 stretchers, this went relatively well.






All 4 complete so its time to see if it will go together on a dry run.










I do love it when a plan comes together.

For the side panels I have used o9ak faced MDF and just run a kerf along the back every 10mm, I wasn't sure how far they should be apart but it curved the required amount, so it looks like I got that right.

Now for the glue up, always a tense time I find but as luck would have it a smooth operation.











Tomorrow I'll tackle the door, I've already got the wood curved and laminated so it should be just a case of cutting to length and putting in the stretchers, umm have to think about that one.


----------



## Oryxdesign (19 May 2008)

Looking good Waka, when you removed them from the former did they maintain the same profile or did they spread slightly?


----------



## Waka (19 May 2008)

Oryxdesign":1mey09se said:


> Looking good Waka, when you removed them from the former did they maintain the same profile or did they spread slightly?



When I removed the two strips from the former they did spring back quite a bit, but when laminating the two sections of 2 then there was hardly any springback. I did actually make the former slightly smaller than the the curve I wanted to allow for the springback, again this was trial and error.


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2008)

Waka.
That looks really good for a trial and error piece,especially for your first attempt.  
Looking forward to the finished piece.
Is this been made in the new part of the WS :?: 
Seem to have missed the final finishing stages of the build :?


----------



## Waka (19 May 2008)

Paul.J":1kckd7tm said:


> Waka.
> That looks really good for a trial and error piece,especially for your first attempt.
> Looking forward to the finished piece.
> Is this been made in the new part of the WS :?:
> Seem to have missed the final finishing stages of the build :?



Some of it was done in the new build, I haven't actually shown any pic's of the completed WS, thought I'd do a WS tour sometime during the summer when I can get the other woodkateers together.


----------



## Waka (20 May 2008)

Another good day in the workshop this time making the doors for the front of the cabinet. First job was to morise the rails, this went ok as I'd learnt from doing the others.






Now full steam ahead on doing the tenons for the styles, again relatively easy, before I'd finished them off I thought I'd just check the measurements again, good job I did becasue the styles were 1/4" to short, can't think how I messed that up. So start again with the styles.






Still got to trim up the sides of the tenon.

Time for a dry fit to see what it looks like, umm not bad.






Now its time for preparing the panels, I did the same as the panels for the frame, ran a kerf on the underside to help with the bending, then its glue up time.






I'm quite pleased with the way things have turned out so far, its certainly been a learning experience for me.

Tomorrow they'll be a lot of sanding, scraping etc in preparation for the finish.
Then its the top and inside to work on, I don't have to worry about sides because it will be up against a corner section of the boat.


----------



## Mcluma (21 May 2008)

Looks like you are making good use of the new shop.


----------



## Waka (21 May 2008)

Mcluma":52mm2d5y said:


> Looks like you are making good use of the new shop.



Certainly am, its wonderful to have the extra space, I'm also getting fit walking from one end to the other, the other thing I'm not used to is working with natural light, really makes a difference.


----------



## Imperial (22 May 2008)

Your making a really nice job of this! keep posting the pics. I know someone who's making something similar but has used constructional veneers at 1.6mm thick to make the curved parts. Needed a male and female former to keep them right though, not just clamps.


----------



## Waka (22 May 2008)

Spent yesterday and today playing with the doors, for some reason one of them just didn't want to p[lay, I got there in the end and I'm not to sure how I actually solved the problem











Beacuse I had to plane off a bit here and there thre gap in the middle got a little out of had, only 3/16", so I covered this up with a strip of Indonesian Rosewood.

The brass catch will notbe the liking of everybody but as this is going on a boat I've used a traditional one.






Tomorrow I'll start working on the top, luckily I have a 2ft wide board of oak, so I'll be able to make the top out of one piece, then its the inside shelving which will be out of ply with an oak lipping.

When I've fitted this on the boat I'll taks some pic's of it in place.


----------



## woodbloke (22 May 2008)

Waka - nice looking piece...but why the lay on hinges :? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 May 2008)

Worked out well, Waka - you must be pleased.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul.J (22 May 2008)

Very nice Waka.
Will look forward to the piccys in situ.


----------



## wizer (22 May 2008)

I really like this Waka. Something i'd like to have a play with in the future.


----------



## Waka (22 May 2008)

woodbloke":p8ei4tdy said:


> Waka - nice looking piece...but why the lay on hinges :? - Rob



Its just what I had in the shop.


----------



## BradNaylor (23 May 2008)

Waka":1djcn411 said:


> woodbloke":1djcn411 said:
> 
> 
> > Waka - nice looking piece...but why the lay on hinges :? - Rob
> ...



I think they let a really nice job down.

Rob's got some lovely brass butts he could spare you! :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (23 May 2008)

Dan Tovey":1vqmcyft said:


> Waka":1vqmcyft said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":1vqmcyft said:
> ...



Tend to agree with Dan here, good quality brass ware adds to a job. Having tried for a while to get hold of decent brass butts, I'm _very _grateful to Dan for sending me a few and I intend to keep them quarantined in my 'shop :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Mcluma (23 May 2008)

Waka":380kn4jb said:


> Mcluma":380kn4jb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you are making good use of the new shop.
> ...



That is good news

However natural light give strange shadow lines, so i prefer to work with flurecent lights

Boy do you wish you had put some domeskylights in your ceiling he??


----------



## skipdiver (23 May 2008)

That's a lovely piece of work.I was thinking of employing a similar technique for making an arched doorframe for my new house.The present uPVC one is hideous and when i got a price to have a doorframe made,i nearly fell over.


----------



## Mcluma (23 May 2008)

woodbloke":3sz2boyk said:


> Dan Tovey":3sz2boyk said:
> 
> 
> > Waka":3sz2boyk said:
> ...



Have to agree with them

But then again is also see where it has to go, and so it doesn't make any more sense then to use what you had laying arround

But it doesn't take away from the outstanding job you have done, i like the solution you did on the centre , i myself had to resort to that kind of fixing all to often :twisted: , but in the end people think it was all done on purpose and well planned (and i stick to that)

I really like the challenge of doing something curved, iam thinking of a floor to ceiling round pillar in the living room to take up all the AV equipment, (made of rosewood), just to see if i can do the challenge of something round, and becuase it hasn't been done before

I know that we (as we have the time) do a lot more challinging things then commercial people do, as these things take up a lot of time and customers do not see the time and money spend on it, and therefore is an unjustifiable project

I take my hat off to this nice project, a trully nice piece of work and another skill learned


----------



## woodbloke (23 May 2008)

I've got one or two projects lined up as well later on that will involve some curved work...one in particular will need several curved drawer fronts made which should be interesting  Making something with a curve in the shape adds a whole new dimension to the project as it needs *a lot* more thought and effort to produce a good job, so 'tip of the hat' to Waka for this one - Rob


----------



## Chris Knight (23 May 2008)

Waka,
Lovely stuff!


----------



## Waka (23 May 2008)

Ok guys I take your point on the hinges, another lesson learnt, I now know I should have used some nice Brusso's, I'll just have to see what it looks like when in position, if they stick out like a sore thumb I can replace them with brusso's.

Thanks to all for the nice comments, it was a challenge because I didn't have a clue how it would turn out, thanks to Chris and Tenpin for the inspiration.


----------



## Philly (23 May 2008)

Lovely job, Waka. Great to see how many projects you complete  

Seems to be something wrong with your avatar. though......... :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 May 2008)

Philly":1cqutjnu said:


> Seems to be something wrong with your avatar. though......... :wink:



Looks rather like a subtle gloat :-k 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (23 May 2008)

Oh no not me, as if I would.


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2008)

Waka":2qe1r4th said:


> Oh no not me, as if I would.


In a couple of months the avatar will be changing daily :lol: :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------

